# C2/C4 Not flushing Fixed now Thanks to philoaks



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

My Toilet has stopped flushing also..... Just spent two weeks in France with no flush.

I checked the fuse but it was blown so I swapped it but the new one blew instantly :!: 

Wiring ?

Any ideas please.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Pump u/s or maybe something jammed in the impeller?


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*pump*

More than likely the pump as said before, remove an test, could be the impeller has stuck or a bad electric conection


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

What's the impeller ?

No noise at all from the pump when I push the flush,which makes me think its electrical ?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

moblee said:


> What's the impeller ?
> 
> No noise at all from the pump when I push the flush,which makes me think its electrical ?


The impeller is the "propeller" shaped part of the pump that actually makes it work.

Best way to localise the problem would be to disconnect the pump and then replace the fuse. If when you press the button the fuse still blows then you do have a wiring fault.

If the fuse doesn't blow then it means the pump, for whatever reason, is drawing far in excess of the current that it should draw. This could be for a couple of reasons. Firstly the pump may have packed up and is shorting out internally. The other reason may be that the pump has got jammed by some foreign object. This would cause the pump to draw a high current and blow the fuse.

If you can get at the pump check it to see if it turns freely, this would eliminate the second possible cause of the blown fuse.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks phil ?

The fuse is nearly arms length inside the Thetford compartment
One screw holds fuse & blade opening switch.

Is this where the flush pump is also located or is it under a panel in the bathroom ?

Thanks


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

http://forums.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-forums.showdiscussion/thread_id-54792/5921d7a7.html

A link to another forum discussion where someone had exactly the same problem as you. Good description of how to access the pump through the toilet roll holder.

Good luck!

Phil


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

All fixed now :!: 

Located pump as philoaks instructed, ..Impeller stiff & would not turn Flushed & reversed flushed loads of black sludge come out.

Refitted pump good as new now  

Cheers phil.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I have amended your title for you.


----------

